# Goat Recourse Guarding??



## Deerwood_Nubians (Dec 24, 2020)

So recently I had my doe Theo away for breeding and she was gone about two months and just got back. She's overall doing great back in the herd except for when I am there. Her and my doe Ethel (who is also her mom) get along unless I'm around them. They lay together and eat together as they always have but if I'm hanging out with the goats and giving pets and stuff Ethel chases her off then calls after her. It's so weird and I'm wondering if a it's a recourse guarding behavior because Ethel may see me as a recourse. This started only after she came back from her stay at the bucks farm. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs time to adjust to being back in the herd


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are just reestablishing the hierarchy and even though she was a member of the herd, the extended absence then being reintroduced has things a little shaken up right now, Things will settle down again before too long.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m betting these smart ladies are right and the goats simply need time to adjust again. 

I just bought a new buckling and my older buck is gentle, overly tolerant, and amazing with him except when I’m petting them both. The older buck will try to sneak in an ear nip on the little guy if I’m not paying attention. That’s the one thing he wants to make clear, the new guy can share his food, toys, bed, and water, but encroaching on his mom-time is not okay. They set rules and boundaries for each other and I’m sure your goats are just relearning where the lines are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, when goats seperate for a while then come back, pecking order must be won back.


----------

